# VANCOUVER | The Smithe | 88m | 27 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A 26-storey mixed-use building that includes:
four levels of commercial space;
a maximum building height of 87.4 m (286.8 ft.);
a floor space ratio (FSR) of 11.85;
114 residential units; and
178 underground parking spaces



















DSC09295 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09293 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC09291 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...-27s-boffo-developments-gbl-architects.26601/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4777 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4778 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4779 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4780 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4781 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4782 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4783 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4784 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...offo-developments-gbl-architects.26601/page-7


----------

